# WTS Vortex Kiabab HD 20x56



## StripBucks (Jan 23, 2015)

I have had these binos for a year and only used them a couple of times, mainly because I can't sit behind them for long periods of time because my eyes are to close together and I can't get the eye cups close enough together to get them comfortable. The binos are awesome and I don't want to get rid of them but there is no reason to have them if I can't use them. My father has a pair and it is all he uses now, he rants and raves about the quality and how much he loves them, just wish I could use them so I could keep them. The glass is flawless and no problems, the only issue is a small scratch on the rubber coating (just aesthetics), vortex comes with a VIP unconditional lifetime warranty that transferable from owner to owner, so you will never get stuck with a problem. I am asking $1200, they retail in stores for $1400 plus tax, so this will save you over $250. The price includes shipping! Please only serious enquires!
[email protected]
435-668-8063
Kory


----------



## StripBucks (Jan 23, 2015)

OK guys and gals, I really need to get these sold, My meat freezer just took a crap on me and I don't want to loose my meat, the meat is still frozen in ice chests but will only last a couple of days. $1050, if you know of anybody interested please give them my number.
Kory
435-668-8063
[email protected]


----------

